
DEC System's Research Center Technical Memos - soundsop
http://research.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/
======
michael_dorfman
Wow! Thanks for that. I feel like I've hit the motherlode.

I'm going to start with "A functional specification of the Alpha AXP shared
memory model" paper....

